# Arrives! ISTJ and an Aspie :3



## Kami Gaben (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello there comunity, I'm Kami, 25 years old xD and I'm from portugal.

I kinda lurked on this forums thanks to a friend of mine that wanted me to do this personality test and I found out that I was a ISTJ and it seemed right and to add to all that I'm an Aspie ( Asperguer Syndrome for those who don't know ). And I don't know what to say anymore about me, I'm mostly gonna lurk arround and maybe post something here but... if you have any question just... ask ok? good


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Kami Gaben and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Kami Gaben. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Kami Gaben (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh thanks ^^


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey! Hope you have fun here!!


----------



## Kami Gaben (Aug 26, 2012)

Heya, I'll try my best to have fun xD. Not really that easy when you are the stranger arround here, but I can get used to it if I really want to xD


----------



## IamInnocent (Dec 23, 2011)

O hye theer. Grretings from iAMiNNOCENT. ,_, *Suspicious Alarm Alert.* Nice to meet ya Kami. I also love Fsjal. =3 One of my favourite meme characters. Have fun discovering moar about your personality!


----------



## Kami Gaben (Aug 26, 2012)

thank you ^^


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome! @Kami Gaben


----------



## Kami Gaben (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you ^^


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome to PerC! 

+1 for having fsjal as your avatar.


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome! If you like the AC series, another game you might like is Wet. Cheers!


----------



## Kami Gaben (Aug 26, 2012)

Navi said:


> Welcome to PerC!
> 
> +1 for having fsjal as your avatar.


Oh thank you xD, this actualy I found it recently since I've got into AC and yep.



aus2020 said:


> Welcome! If you like the AC series, another game you might like is Wet. Cheers!


Wet, I've played the demo for that, its not a bad game but it kinda fails at some points


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

I know, it can be the type of game you either like or don't like. It's very different from the fps games that I'm used to. Anyway, there's always the next release of AC to look forward to.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello Kami, welcome to PerC


----------



## Kami Gaben (Aug 26, 2012)

aus2020 said:


> I know, it can be the type of game you either like or don't like. It's very different from the fps games that I'm used to. Anyway, there's always the next release of AC to look forward to.


Actualy two of them, because I want to play Liberations too... somehow...



gammagon said:


> Hello Kami, welcome to PerC


thank you mister Steins;Gate fan ^^


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Kami Gaben said:


> thank you mister Steins;Gate fan ^^


Your welcome Mr. Gaben/Assassins Creed fan


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

Unfortunately, I don't have a PS vita, so I'll have to wait for other new releases, such as Absolution.


----------



## Kami Gaben (Aug 26, 2012)

aus2020 said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have a PS vita, so I'll have to wait for other new releases, such as Absolution.


on 30th on this month a bundle with the vita and ACL is going to come out I saw on Amazon for the price of 242$+taxes, Maybe I'm going to get that for my birthday xD



gammagon said:


> Your welcome Mr. Gaben/Assassins Creed fan


Yep, no HL3 for you guys xD


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello and welcome. I have an interest in knowing more about aspergers, so its good to see another who identifies as having aspergers.


----------



## Kami Gaben (Aug 26, 2012)

Promethea said:


> Hello and welcome. I have an interest in knowing more about aspergers, so its good to see another who identifies as having aspergers.


Oh thank you ^^. well I just did because I felt this place kinda had what I wanted to start training this... I mean, its recent that I knew that I had aspergers ( last year ) and it kinda hit me hard because all these years I though I was totaly a normal person ( now that I think of it there are a LOT of things that I didn't get at the time because... of my condition) I just need to learn to accept this or else I'm just going to destroy myself over this. And this place seems nice to share this kind of thing and Its fine, any question you have you can ask away. ( Its not really that interesting, but I guess of how I react to some things/people is what makes asperger interesting.. I guess )


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Sunako said:


> When someone makes excuses to be rude (which implies he knows he's being rude, but doesn't change habits) I just assume it's not genuine.
> Traits, however, do exist. It often happen when you have been much more troubled when younger, learnt to cope and evolved, but still have related quirks.


Indeed, as your no doubt sensing we could probably talk about such things for a whole week on insights alone... I'd be happy to hear about your gained insights or moderator reasons via visitor messages or PMs just so I don't derail any more threads when 4-6 diversions on others seems enough:blushed:


----------



## Sunako (Aug 27, 2012)

I'd be glad to talk about it in private but since I am a new member I still cannot PM you. Can you start the private discussion? So we stop hijacking this thread.


----------

